# onglets iCloud



## guy.h (16 Novembre 2020)

bonjour , j'ai un problème avec les onglets iCloud , je suis sur Mac big sur et  iOS 14 pour mon iPhone XR .sur l'iPhone j'ai des anciens onglets iCloud qui s'affiche avec l'ancien nom de mon MacBook Pro et vice versa sur mon MacBook Pro . Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je suis preneur merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Novembre 2020)

J'ai la même chose. A part les suggestion de Siri qui me proposent bien le bon onglet, impossible de voir les autres comme avant....
Donc obligé de passer via le bouton de partage pour ouvrir une page de liPhone sur le mac... Cela marche toujours bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Novembre 2020)

Ce matin, cela remarche enfin. Entre temps j'ai redémarré le mac et l'iPhone. Cela a dû aider


----------



## guy.h (17 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ce matin, cela remarche enfin. Entre temps j'ai redémarré le mac et l'iPhone. Cela a dû aider


ben pour moi toujours rien j'ai suivi la procédure donnée par apple mais toujours rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Novembre 2020)

J'avais l'impression que ça essayait de rattraper le retard des onglets ouverts   
D'ici la fin de la semaine, cela devrait mieux marcher chez toi.

Ah oui, il y a aussi le copier-coller d'un appareil à l'autre qui ne marchait plus


----------



## guy.h (17 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'avais l'impression que ça essayait de rattraper le retard des onglets ouverts
> D'ici la fin de la semaine, cela devrait mieux marcher chez toi.
> 
> Ah oui, il y a aussi le copier-coller d'un appareil à l'autre qui ne marchait plus


j'espere , je vais attendre et patienter , ya pas mort d'homme mais bon j'aime bien quand tout fonctionne a la perfection , merci de ta patience


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Novembre 2020)

Zut, là il a un peu de retard et m'affiche ce que j'avais d'ouvert il y a quasi 1h ...  

Peut-être que cela ira mieux la semaine prochaine quand les serveurs ne seront plus occupés à fourni Big Sur à tout le monde


----------



## guy.h (18 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Zut, là il a un peu de retard et m'affiche ce que j'avais d'ouvert il y a quasi 1h ...
> 
> Peut-être que cela ira mieux la semaine prochaine quand les serveurs ne seront plus occupés à fourni Big Sur à tout le monde


Tu vois sur la capture d'écran je n'ai pas le petit nuage ( onglet iCloud ) dans safari


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2020)

Il faut personnaliser la barre d'outil :


----------



## guy.h (18 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il faut personnaliser la barre d'outil :
> Voir la pièce jointe 199455


Ça ne fonctionne pas pas mais normalement le nuage devrais apparaitre dans la fenêtre (voir la capture d'écran précédente )


----------

